# HR24-100, Overheating fixed (Fan), Will not clear 45-735



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello,

HR24-100 problem path.

For about two months remote control commands sluggish. Internal temperature 113F
30 hours ago on screen display showed receiver overheating (Blue Screen)
Unplugged & cooled down receiver.
Did system test, result: diagnostic code 45-735, Critical Satellite Data not Received, Your receiver restarted at time / date because critical data could not be acquired from the satellite for 12 hours

Bad fan. It would run sporadically, sticking.
Fixed fan.

Did system test, still shows diagnostic code 45-735.

Receiver remote control commands no longer sluggish. Cause: Possible bad fan shorting out system.
Available Guide data 14 days. I think its updating, not 100% sure.

All other receiver operations functioning correctly, other than the receiver will not clear diagnostic code 45-735.

Will this code eventually disappear or is there away to clear the code?
One other question, is it normal for the fan to run with power off?

Thanks,


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Error code 45 is for not getting a signal from the satellite that is supplying you with Guide data.
This is possibly because of a tree that has grown and is partially blocking the signal sometimes and totally blocking it at other times.
Do you know which dish you have ?
Do this:
Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Satellite, View Signal Strength
Check all available, especially the 99c, 101, 103ca & 103cb , and possibly the 110 and 119 for signals. After you do that post the readings on here so someone can look at them.

Yes, the fan runs all the time since the machine is not actually off. It is just not sending a signal to the TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

that code will eventually clear itself as long as the receiver is able to require the guide data again.


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Error code 45 is for not getting a signal from the satellite that is supplying you with Guide data.
> This is possibly because of a tree that has grown and is partially blocking the signal sometimes and totally blocking it at other times.
> Do you know which dish you have ?
> Do this:
> ...


Q.Do you know which dish you have ?
A.Slimline 5 swm, one coax cable port.

I do not think it is a signal strength issue.
The overheating happen overnight, the receiver was in overheating (blue screen) protection mode for more than 12 hours. 
During that time the receiver was unable to gather Satellite Data.
As of 9/26/14 2:00 pm the guide is showing info out to 10/9/14, 6:30 pm.

When does the receiver receive the guide info? Every day? At what time?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

As I said, nothing to worry about. The error will clear itself out. The receiver updates the guide data constantly


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

peds48 said:


> As I said, nothing to worry about. The error will clear itself out. The receiver updates the guide data constantly


Hello peds48,

I will monitor error to see if it clears.
I will inform Thread on error status, if/when it clears.

Thanks for info,


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Like peds48 said that error message will eventually clear. 

I wish case management was aware of that.


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

peds48 said:


> As I said, nothing to worry about. The error will clear itself out. The receiver updates the guide data constantly





samrs said:


> Like peds48 said that error message will eventually clear.
> 
> I wish case management was aware of that.


You guys know your stuff !!

I monitored the Messages folder/inbox.
When I received a new Message.
I did a system test.
The system test result: OK, and error code 45-735 cleared.

It took about four days.
From the time the system test showed the error code,
to the receiver self clearing the error code,

Thanks,


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Went into my den today and the almost 8 year HR24-100 is making noise like a buzz saw.

Anyone with an estimate on how long until it finally dies?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> Went into my den today and the almost 8 year HR24-100 is making noise like a buzz saw.
> 
> Anyone with an estimate on how long until it finally dies?


The same thing happened to the HR24-200 I replaced, It made that noise from time to time especially on restarts
Luckily there weren't important recordings, but there wasn't issues with it just the noise, I replaced it anyway.
So maybe it's dirty inside and needs cleaning with compressed air.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Just got off the phone with DirecTV and they're sending out a replacement box.

Now I just do a mad dash to watch most of its recordings.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jorb said:


> You guys know your stuff !!
> 
> I monitored the Messages folder/inbox.
> When I received a new Message.
> ...


You also asked if it were normal for the fan to run when unit is 'off'- and yes, that is fine for a bit. But if it happens a lot, your DVR is too hot. You said you replaced the fan once already, so is it possible to get more air circulating around it? Is it in a cabinet stacked with other equipment?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> , It made that noise from time to time especially on restarts
> .


that's normal

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Went into my den today and the almost 8 year HR24-100 is making noise like a buzz saw.
> 
> Anyone with an estimate on how long until it finally dies?


It's a matter of time- could be weeks but the sound is annoying. Does your's have the 2 beveled edges on the fan or is it square?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

HR24-200 arrived, but old HR24-100 is again quiet.

Do have a HR21 that's as slow as hell. Guess which, they're all the same, box I'm sending back?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> HR24-200 arrived, but old HR24-100 is again quiet.
> 
> Do have a HR21 that's as slow as hell. Guess which, they're all the same, box I'm sending back?


Haha! Goodbye HR21! If you use your X-Ray vision to see thru the cover of the HR24-100, and if the fan is beveled on two edges, it is JMC part number 05001A0038. Ali Express has a bunch of them for sale with free shipping for as low as $8.

I have 9 spares myself for my 7 HR24-100's. I would dread losing all of our recordings. Maybe that's why DirecTV is not recovering the 24-100's anymore?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> HR24-200 arrived, but old HR24-100 is again quiet.
> 
> Do have a HR21 that's as slow as hell. Guess which, they're all the same, box I'm sending back?


I think they know which box to expect...


----------



## energyx (Aug 8, 2011)

HR24-100 is non-recovery, so I finally fixed the fan in mine. It was noisy and groaning for a couple weeks about a year ago and I just set a case fan I powered via the USB port on the left side of the box. I didn't want to hassle with an exchange since the external fan kept it cool enough and I had a ton of shows backlogged.

It was like that for about a year with the internal fan seized. The sleeve bearing fan can be disassembled, cleaned and oiled in about 5 minutes and I also just recently fixed another owned -100. My guess is the fan problem is why these are no longer recovered. Anyway, the part can be purchased below for $5.60 each with free shipping when 2 or more are ordered. They come from China direct.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-JMC-5015-fan-5015-12-12V-0-08A-ultra-quiet-the-CPU-chassis-cooling/1837096534.html


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I think they know which box to expect...


You would think, but by accident it caused no additional charge/problem to our household in the past. My wife put a deactivated R15 in the recovery box instead of the broken HR20-100, no issues or charge to my account. But you never know, maybe things have changed.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Wouldn't they just want the Access Card?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Send both the HR21, then the access card in the separate envelope. If anything comes up in the future, just blame it on a communication error. Like they say....all HR2x's are the same. They are getting a HDDVR and access card returned after sending out a replacement. Should be no worries.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

After waiting a week plus and not having the HR24-100 fan act up again, I swapped out my HR21-200 and put in the HR24-200 they sent me.

I was not able to swap it online as I wasn't able to select the HR I wanted it to replace. The only one it offered was the HR24-100. Was able to do the swap over the phone. While I was setting up the HR24-200, the HR24-100 did get deactivated. Took another call to re-activate it.

Still don't know why the HR24-100 was making noise like a buzz saw for two days.

BTW, there was no return shipping label for the HR24-100 in the HR24-200 box.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> BTW, there was no return shipping label for the HR24-100


Correct, the HR24-100 is no longer recoverable


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

I think that old hr24 may give you problems if it dies because it was reported as being dead.


----------

